

What Carl Sagan Taught Me About Software - burke_holland
http://blogs.telerik.com/blogs/14-02-13/what-carl-sagan-taught-me-about-software

======
aashishkoirala
Using .NET as the basis skews your result because you've then excluded
searches for C#. Also, Carl Sagan's not all that relevant here and his name in
the title is frankly a bit linkbaity.

